# Bacca vs Mandzukic



## Shevchenko (28 Febbraio 2016)

Chi preferite? Ho visto Juve - Inter ed ho notato per la millesima volta lo spirito di sacrificio del Croato. Ad un certo punto nel finale si è messo a difendere come un terzino. Ha fatto a spallate con tutti per tutta la partita, ed aiuta molto la manovra. Insomma, è uno con le palle. Una punta molto diversa da Bacca. Meno freddo sotto porta, molto più lento, ma più fisico del Colombiano, più bravo nel gioco aereo, nelle sponde e nel gioco di squadra. Dall'altro lato c'è Carlos che trasforma in oro ogni pallone che tocca, ma che non sa giocare con la squadra e che fuori dall'area di rigore è un pesce fuor d'acqua. Voi chi preferite? È un discorso legato al giocatore singolo. Come stile di calciatore io preferisco Mario per le caratteristiche sopra elencate. Ma credo che al Milan sia molto più utile uno come Bacca che trasforma i pochi palloni che gli arrivano in oro. Sono entrambi due ottimi attaccanti, questo è sicuro.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Febbraio 2016)

Mandzukic è sicuramente più bello da vedere, ma in una grande squadra tra i due non avrei proprio dubbi su chi prendere.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Febbraio 2016)

Mandzukic, ma non c'entrano molto come stile.


----------



## Shevchenko (28 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Mandzukic è sicuramente più bello da vedere, ma in una grande squadra tra i due non avrei proprio dubbi su chi prendere.



Chi prenderesti? Perché Mandzukic è un attaccante da grande. A Monaco a fatto molto bene, idem a Madrid. Ora si trova nella Juve e sta facendo bene. 



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mandzukic, ma non c'entrano molto come stile.




Lo so che non c'entrano come stile. Ma sono entrambi due prime punte, quindi il paragone secondo me ci sta per questo motivo 
E' proprio questo il punto cruciale del vs. Il fatto che siano diversi


----------



## kolao95 (28 Febbraio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Chi prenderesti? Perché Mandzukic è un attaccante da grande. A Monaco a fatto molto bene, idem a Madrid. Ora si trova nella Juve e sta facendo bene.


Bacca  In una grande squadra sarebbe libero di fare meno lavoro sporco e potrebbe fare quello che gli riesce meglio, finalizzare.
Mandzukic, ripeto, a me piace molto! Gran faticatore, ma alla fine l'attaccante che entra nel cuore dei tifosi è quello che la butta dentro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Febbraio 2016)

Gli attaccanti hanno come compito primario quello di fare gol.

Ergo Bacca.



Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Chi prenderesti? Perché Mandzukic è un attaccante da grande. A Monaco a fatto molto bene, *idem a Madrid*. Ora si trova nella Juve e sta facendo bene.



In realtà l'hanno venduto perchè da febbraio a maggio non ha mai calciato in porta nella Liga o una cosa del genere, una statistica assurda per un attaccante.


----------



## Serginho (29 Febbraio 2016)

Sono completamente diversi nonostante giochino nello stesso ruolo. Mandzukic si sacrifica molto per il gioco di squadra, difende e attacca, quasi non sembra una prima punta. Bacca invece e' un killer (come lo era Mario Gomez nel suo periodo migliore), tocca palla 20 secondi a partita e ti fa due gol per dire, ma non puo' ricevere palla sui piedi.

Per gusti personali preferisco mille volta Bacca, gli attaccanti devono stare avanti e far gol nella mia idea di calcio


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (29 Febbraio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Chi preferite? Ho visto Juve - Inter ed ho notato per la millesima volta lo spirito di sacrificio del Croato. Ad un certo punto nel finale si è messo a difendere come un terzino. Ha fatto a spallate con tutti per tutta la partita, ed aiuta molto la manovra. Insomma, è uno con le palle. Una punta molto diversa da Bacca. Meno freddo sotto porta, molto più lento, ma più fisico del Colombiano, più bravo nel gioco aereo, nelle sponde e nel gioco di squadra. Dall'altro lato c'è Carlos che trasforma in oro ogni pallone che tocca, ma che non sa giocare con la squadra e che fuori dall'area di rigore è un pesce fuor d'acqua. Voi chi preferite? È un discorso legato al giocatore singolo. Come stile di calciatore io preferisco Mario per le caratteristiche sopra elencate. Ma credo che al Milan sia molto più utile uno come Bacca che trasforma i pochi palloni che gli arrivano in oro. Sono entrambi due ottimi attaccanti, questo è sicuro.



Sono talmente diversi che formerebbero una coppia d'attacco molto ben assortita.
Se dovessi scegliere, risponderei che dipende dal livello della squadra: per il campionato prendo Bacca, per le grandi partite Mario.


----------



## koti (29 Febbraio 2016)

Mah, siamo li. Non mi fa impazzire nessuno dei due.


----------



## Jino (29 Febbraio 2016)

Giocatori completamente diversi, il paragone mi sembra forzato, piuttosto sono due giocatori complementari.


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Giocatori completamente diversi, il paragone mi sembra forzato, piuttosto sono due giocatori complementari.



Se non si possono paragonare due prime punte allora smettiamo di fare i vs. Secondo me il paragone più bello è proprio quello tra calciatori diversi, ma dello stesso ruolo. Che gusto ci sia a fare un vs tra calciatori molto simili non lo capirò mai. Parere personale ovviamente.


----------



## mr.wolf (29 Febbraio 2016)

in pratica tutti e due insieme fanno il lavoro di Luca Toni


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (29 Febbraio 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> in pratica tutti e due insieme fanno il lavoro di Luca Toni



Stai pur sempre parlando di un campione del mondo, scarpa d'oro e capocannoniere in due campionati diversi.
Quando i due sopracitati riusciranno a percorrere almeno metà dei traguardi che ha raggiunto il Sig. Luca, potremo riparlarne.

Già se riescono a fare 22 gol in serie A (che toni ha realizzato a 38) anni è un miracolo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Febbraio 2016)

Bacca.


----------



## mr.wolf (29 Febbraio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Stai pur sempre parlando di un campione del mondo, scarpa d'oro e capocannoniere in due campionati diversi.
> Quando i due sopracitati riusciranno a percorrere almeno metà dei traguardi che ha raggiunto il Sig. Luca, potremo riparlarne.
> 
> Già se riescono a fare 22 gol in serie A (che toni ha realizzato a 38) anni è un miracolo


infatti il mio era un complimento a Toni e una critica a gli altri due


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (29 Febbraio 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> infatti il mio era un complimento a Toni e una critica a gli altri due



Ok, scusami ci avevo letto un velo ironico che non c'era


----------



## Aragorn (29 Febbraio 2016)

Nessuno dei due è un fuoriclasse dato che entrambi necessitano di essere inseriti in determinati sistemi di gioco, altrimenti difficilmente possono risultare decisivi. Comunque, tenendo conto di come sta rendendo nonostante la mediocrità del Milan attuale, scelgo Bacca. E probabilmente sceglierei il colombiano anche se dovessi inserirlo nello scacchiere bianconero.


----------



## DannySa (29 Febbraio 2016)

Svolgono e amano giocare in un modo che è molto differente da quello dell'altro, Mandzukic cerca sempre il contatto fisico, molto forte di testa e gioca molto per la squadra mentre Bacca oltre ad essere un pesce fuor d'acqua quando è fuori dall'area di rigore non ama particolarmente dover portare la palla o fare a spallate con la difesa schierata o quando è marcato stretto, ma è un killer in zona gol quindi un attaccante da ultimo passaggio un po' come era Inzaghi ai bei tempi, con lo stesso fiuto del gol ma forse meno furbizia nel fregare i difensori sul filo del fuorigioco.
Si parla di numeri 9 quindi io propendo sempre per il bomber puro, quello capace di toccare un pallone nel derby ma metterlo dentro da killer vero, chi deve fare il lavoro sporco sono altri tanto alla fine il pressing alto lo fanno più o meno tutti e un attaccante che ha compiti "quasi" difensivi perde di lucidità quando gli capitano magari quelle 2 occasioni in tutta la partita.


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (29 Febbraio 2016)

Senza Manzo col Bayern la partita era persa. E' entrato in entrambi i gol e come ha aggredito Lewa
Non mi fa impazzire come attaccante, ma so che gente con le palle se non ce l'hai ne senti la mancanza.
Bacca è un ottimo attaccante, probabilmente in minor tempo avrà segnato più gol di Manzo, ma ad ono del vero o gli passi la palla o è totalmente sparito dal gioco. Ha poche caratteristiche: Velocità di tiro e attacco della profondità eccellente. Tra i 2 cmq io non prenderei nessuno, potendo contare su altri giocatori. I prezzi, poi, pagati per i 2 mi sembrano un insulto. 30 ml per uno a cui devi passare la palla per segnare, sinceramente sono un furto. Così come i 22 per un guerrigliero reduce dal Vietnam


----------



## DannySa (29 Febbraio 2016)

PrimeraEspadaStark ha scritto:


> Senza Manzo col Bayern la partita era persa. E' entrato in entrambi i gol e come ha aggredito Lewa
> Non mi fa impazzire come attaccante, ma so che gente con le palle se non ce l'hai ne senti la mancanza.
> Bacca è un ottimo attaccante, probabilmente in minor tempo avrà segnato più gol di Manzo, ma ad ono del vero o gli passi la palla o è totalmente sparito dal gioco. Ha poche caratteristiche: Velocità di tiro e attacco della profondità eccellente. Tra i 2 cmq io non prenderei nessuno, potendo contare su altri giocatori. I prezzi, poi, pagati per i 2 mi sembrano un insulto. *30 ml per uno a cui devi passare la palla per segnare*, sinceramente sono un furto. Così come i 22 per un guerrigliero reduce dal Vietnam



Dai non scherziamo su.
Ti sei perso un po' nel discorso, Bacca ha segnato in più modi e anche dopo essere stato lanciato in profondità.. gli auto-passaggi ancora non ha imparato a farli.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Febbraio 2016)

Buoni attaccanti entrambi. Nella mia squadra non vorrei nessuno dei 2.


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (1 Marzo 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Dai non scherziamo su.
> Ti sei perso un po' nel discorso, Bacca ha segnato in più modi e anche dopo essere stato lanciato in profondità.. gli auto-passaggi ancora non ha imparato a farli.



io li vedo tutti uguali i suoi gol


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Giocatori completamente diversi, il paragone mi sembra forzato, piuttosto sono due giocatori complementari.



complementari?? cioè tu li vedresti bene assieme?? hanno caratteristiche diverse ed è vero ma assieme no dai, se proprio devi mettere bacca vicino ad un altra prima punta lo metto vicino ad uno un po più tecnico tipo higuain o ibra


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Marzo 2016)

PrimeraEspadaStark ha scritto:


> io li vedo tutti uguali i suoi gol



tutti uguali?? allora non lo hai visti, ha segnato di testa contro il Palermo, con l Empoli e con la lazio dribbling sul portiere, con la fiorentina dribbla due difensori e la mette dentro, nel derby in spaccata da grande centravanti, con il Genoa di potenza in area


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Marzo 2016)

Bacca tutta la vita..un centravanti deve segnare


----------



## davoreb (1 Marzo 2016)

Bacca è più forte, Mandzukic da noi faceva la fine di Dzeko o Gomez.


----------

